# Help! - White Stripe on Pectoral fins and closed fins



## Sky Prince (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello, i've been having an issue with my male betta in which he just started getting closed fins yesterday and this lone stripe on his right pectoral fin today. I have had a betta before that died and also had closed fins as well but that was because i was new to betta care and never had a betta before. I have a female betta who is completely fine and seems to be immortal because i've had her longer than any of my fish (it always seems to be the males i have issues with). I do 100% water changes weekly for all my fish (both bettas and my zebra danios)

Current situation: he is currently swimming in the proper dosage of betta conditioner, Stress coat, and i just recently added the first dosage of Mardel Maracyn Two (pictures were taken after i added maracyn 2). I just did a 100% water change 45 mins ago and I NEVER use a net to change him out of the water, i use a cup and tell him to go into the cup (he's well trained). he swims around with only his left pectoral fin but his right fin that has the white stripe is close to his body. only time he flutters his right fin is when i tell him to flare, otherwise it stays close to his body. As of yesterday (while i was at work), he became lethargic and just sleeps underneath the heater (he would sometimes wedge himself under the heater no matter how small the space). he's eating fine and i just recently put him in the hospital tank. i want to find a solution asap before anything gets worse. please help. here are some pictures to give you and idea of what it looks like:


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

It might be an indication of fin rot. Is it completely white and fuzz around the fin or does it look more gray? If it's gray then it might be fin rot, if its fuzzy, its fungus, both you will need meds for or Aquarium Salt. I hope more people can help. ^^ 

here is a site about fin rot: http://bettasplendid.weebly.com/fin-rot-101.html


----------



## Sky Prince (Jan 2, 2014)

Tree said:


> It might be an indication of fin rot. Is it completely white and fuzz around the fin or does it look more gray? If it's gray then it might be fin rot, if its fuzzy, its fungus, both you will need meds for or Aquarium Salt. I hope more people can help. ^^
> 
> here is a site about fin rot: http://bettasplendid.weebly.com/fin-rot-101.html


well when i look up close, this is how i would describe it. the white portion looks like what would happen if you were to take a small brush and put white paint on it and trying to paint a straight line. 

thank you for your help. i will buy some aquarium salt asap after work. also, thank you for the link as well. that was very helpful.


----------



## Sky Prince (Jan 2, 2014)

update: 
My male died. i dont know what happened but i woke up this morning and he was as stiff as a board.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh man, I am so sorry it were too late to save him. Maybe it was not any thing I listed. how long did he have this stripe?


----------



## Sky Prince (Jan 2, 2014)

Tree said:


> how long did he have this stripe?


i noticed his stripe after i changed his water.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

so about a week ago? how often is the water changed?


----------



## Sky Prince (Jan 2, 2014)

Tree said:


> so about a week ago? how often is the water changed?


no, when i say after i changed his water, i mean yesterday. he started clamping his fins and started feeling lethargic within a 2 day's time and then i found him dead this morning. i changed his water every 3-7 days.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Sky Prince said:


> no, when i say after i changed his water, i mean yesterday. he started clamping his fins and started feeling lethargic within a 2 day's time and then i found him dead this morning. i changed his water every 3-7 days.


oh man x_x I don't think fin rot moves that fast. not sure if fungus does either.


----------



## Sky Prince (Jan 2, 2014)

Tree said:


> oh man x_x I don't think fin rot moves that fast. not sure if fungus does either.


yeah, kinda figured. :S it was just so sudden. who knows what it was.


----------

